
Ask HN: Remote encrypted backup recommendation? - StavrosK
Hey everyone,<p>I've been researching my backup requirements lately, and my requirements are:<p>* Encrypted, trusted (this implies open source) backups.<p>* Able to backup to a remote server. Google Drive is a plus.<p>* Not terribly bandwidth intensive.<p>* Not terribly expensive, as I'm backing up non-critical photos which are already on RAID and local backups anyway.<p>I'm currently using SpiderOak, but I don't like the fact that it's closed source. I experimented with Duplicity, but it turns out that it requires me to reupload my entire 50 GB collection every month or so, as it's good sense to have full backups every so often.<p>The problem is that, even though I require encryption, it shouldn't roll all files into a huge ball of mud, as that will need reuploading every once in a while, it's not easy to sync, etc.<p>Basically, the ideal for me would be something like Duplicity with per-file encryption, or rdiff-backup with encryption. Is there something that would fit the bill, or would I have to build it myself?
======
tptacek
The only encrypted backup solution I've ever recommended is Tarsnap.

~~~
StavrosK
Yeah, it sounds like that's the one to use. Unfortunately, it's around 10
times more expensive than Google Drive, so hardly worth it for non-critical
data...

------
conductor
You didn't mention your operating system.

I use EncFS and my preferred syncing service, the [1] tutorial was helpful for
me.

[1] - [http://www.howtogeek.com/121737/how-to-encrypt-cloud-
storage...](http://www.howtogeek.com/121737/how-to-encrypt-cloud-storage-on-
linux-and-windows-with-encfs/)

~~~
StavrosK
Sorry, Linux. I use EncFS already over Dropbox (as pretty much the only way to
use Dropbox), but I don't want to EncFS my entire drive just for backups, it
seems like something that should be handled on the tool itself. I'm thinking
of writing a thin layer over Duplicity's backends that will EncFS-style
encrypt files and store them on the various services.

~~~
danielq
IIRC, EncFS has this option where you can use it backwards. That is you mount
a normal file system say /foo to /bar and then /bar contains the EncFS
encrypted files. This might be an option.

~~~
StavrosK
This is pretty much exactly what I needed. You win this QA, thank you!

------
venomsnake
Well ... it seems that tarsnap <http://www.tarsnap.com/> is the only one I
know of that is for the paranoid.

------
yra
how about - <https://github.com/yradunchev/dbackup>

...and it depends how much data you intent to backup...

~~~
StavrosK
That looks simple enough to customize, thank you.

------
FellowTraveler
Spider Oak?

Bittorrent Sync?

~~~
StavrosK
As I said in the description, they're both closed source, which isn't great.
BT Sync looks great for syncing, but not backups...

